# Das sind die T-Shirt-Topseller im PCGH-Shop [Anzeige]



## PCGH-Redaktion (8. Januar 2010)

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung zu Das sind die T-Shirt-Topseller im PCGH-Shop [Anzeige] gefragt. Beachten Sie dabei unsere Forenregeln.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zurück zum Artikel: Das sind die T-Shirt-Topseller im PCGH-Shop [Anzeige]


----------



## majorguns (8. Januar 2010)

Das mit dem Elephant ist echt sehr geil  ich glaube ich hohle mir das im Sommer mal 
Global Warming ist natürlich auch net schlecht


----------



## herethic (8. Januar 2010)

Ehmm...Pcgh hat doch keinen Shop,oder?
Das ist doch einfach nur 3DSuplly für die Pcgh Werbung machen.


----------

